# KSL Story On Young Cougar Caught in Cage....



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else think the dude loading his banana clip into the Ruger 10/22 so he could take his grandchildren up to look at a cougar (no matter how young) that is caught in a chicken pen isn't very smurt?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2035553 ... d=queue-19

o-||


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

> Anyone else think the dude loading his banana clip into the Ruger 10/22 so he could take his grandchildren up to look at a cougar (no matter how young) that is caught in a chicken pen isn't very smurt?


How bout how he uses it for a leaning stick at the end of video :? ....


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah.....that was really good too. He also points it at that kid's head half way through the video. NICE!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

they are smart they are so worried about the danger that they take a gun yet they still take aload of small children, also this guy has no idea how to handle a firearm as previously stated he uses it loaded as a leaning stick and waving it round. people like that worry me when i hunt general rifle season


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

wilky said:


> they are smart they are so worried about the danger that they take a gun yet they still take aload of small children, also this guy has no idea how to handle a firearm as previously stated he uses it loaded as a leaning stick and waving it round. people like that worry me when i hunt general rifle season


Well, if he handles a bigger caliber rifle like he did that Ruger (leaning stick) we might not have to worry about him during the rifle season too much longer.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Utard.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess they guy with the camera must be related to him. He can't handle that for crap either. Can't find right side up or keep his fingers away from the lens. Total Utards!


----------

